# HELP - Eckhert Place or Wyndham Riverside Suites?



## swsc16 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi, I would like to ask some help.  We will have our first trip to Texas this late June/July 4th weekend.  We are a family of 4 (2 kids, 9yo and 4yo).  We plan to stay in San Antonio for a week (after my son's taekwondo competition in Dallas).  We live in SoCAL area.

I already have a confirmed reservation for Eckhert Place, through Platinum Interchange, 2 bedrooms.  I'm pretty happy about it, but I thought I just try my luck and also had an ongoing search in RCI for San Antonio timeshares.  

Well, what do you know, my search has a match today, at Wyndham Riverside Suites!

So, here's the comparison that I'm dealing with:

Eckhert Place - exchange fee already paid ($129 with platinum interchange), and nonrefundable.  More spacious 2 bedroom unit (and I heard the units are BIG and clean!), but not in a central location (although we will have a car throughout the week).  Also, I used my deposit week in P.I., which I got from their 3-in-1 special.  Reservation is from 6/30, checkout 7/7 -- exactly the dates I need, I'll be able to use all 7 nights.

Wyndham Riverside Suites -- RCI exchange fee $189, parking fee 12/day (so total of 72 for 6 days), trading power of 19 (I do have a deposit with TPU 19).  And the dates are 6/29 to 7/6, I'll be able to use only 6 nights, won't be able to use the first night.  So it's additional cost of about $390 (which is 189 + 72 + 129 nonrefundable P.I. exchange fee).  Also, smaller (and older) 1BR unit.  But the plus side, is it's right on the Riverwalk!

Can I ask for all your advise and opinion, what should I choose?  Please consider I have kids 9yo and 4yo.

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## swsc16 (Apr 23, 2012)

So in other words, is the additional cost of $390 worth it to cancel my P.I. reservation, to stay in Wyndham Riverside suites?

It's our first time in Texas, due to my son's Taekwondo Nationals competition in Dallas.  Not sure when we'll be back in TX, maybe after 3-4 years when the National competition moves back again in Dallas.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 23, 2012)

Its right on Riverwalk...whats that worth to you?

I havent stayed at either place but here is what Wyndham says about riverwalk


Resort was built in 1928, completely renovated in 2000
One bedroom plus and two bedroom plus units have stairs to upper floor (no elevator)
Urban resorts have smaller rooms than most rural or tropical properties
All units at this resort offer a mini kitchen including a microwave, refrigerator and dual stovetop burners; an oven is not available
Parking is in an off-site garage, half a block away from the resort, parking fees for each vehicle is $12 per day
Unloading areas around the resort are limited, please call the resort directly for specific instructions prior to your arrival
Restaurants and convenience stores in walking distance; grocery store: 10-minute drive


Does your 1 bedroom have one bath or two? the two bath one bedroom is called a One bedroom plus and the bedroom is up stairs

I can post floor plans at riverside if you need them

I dont think that there is a pool


----------



## momeason (Apr 23, 2012)

We loved Riverside suites on the River walk. It was just my husband and me. We loved the location and the historic building. The staircase is spiral and the unit is small. I was glad no one was trying to use the sleeper. I think most of the 1 br  units are small. It is difficult to trade into but I would not advise trying to cram a family in that unit.


----------



## swsc16 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks a lot Ron and momeason.  I'm sort of leaning on keeping my confirmed reservation in Eckhert Place.  On Tripadvisor, there are reviews on Wyndham Riverside that are not good, same on tug reviews.

I think with my 2 active kids, we will need more space, specially if we're staying for a week.  I think if my choice was Eckhert Place vs. Wyndham La Cascada, I would choose La Cascada (even with the addtl cost).

I'm sure we will be visiting Riverwalk for a few days, so I don't think I'll miss anything if we're staying offsite in Eckhert.

I still have until Thursday for the RCI hold, so I'll keep thinking about it.
Thanks again!


----------



## swsc16 (Apr 24, 2012)

Ron, it just says '1 bedroom', not sure if it's a '1 bedroom plus', and it doesn't say how many bathrooms.


----------



## jancpa (Apr 24, 2012)

swsc 16

We exchanged into La Cascade last October and loved it.  We visited the Riverside Suites on our Riverwalk excursion.  Although centrally located, it was a liitle too historic for my tastes.  I think you will appreciate the extra room at Eckhart Place.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 24, 2012)

The Riverwalk is ONE area in San Antonio --- and it is lots of fun and very scenic. 

However, with small children, I think that you are better off at Eckert Place because the location is better for almost everything else there is to do -

My top recommendations would be:
SeaWorld
Hill Country (horseback riding in Bandera)
Schlitterbanh (an amazing water park) in Fredericksburg

And the Riverwalk will be HOT and MUGGY during that time of year. Not exactly how you would want to spend your time.

While you were in Dallas, you might want to take a sidetrip over here to Fort Worth to see the stockyards. Then head down I35W to San Antonio. 

elaine


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 24, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> And the Riverwalk will be HOT and MUGGY during that time of year. Not exactly how you would want to spend your time.


EVERYTHING in San Antonio will be hot and muggy in June/July.

I got a confirmed exchange earlier this year for a week this summer in San Antonio, then I couldn't figure out why I would want to be there then so I cancelled the hold.


----------



## ronandjoan (Apr 25, 2012)

*We've been to both!!*

I am happy to say that we have been to both.

I personally think that with the children, Eckhert Place would be better for you.  Lots of room in the unit!! Lots!  (not so much in the Wyn. even the website says "Urban resorts have smaller rooms than most rural or tropical properties")

  Parking right there and easy to get in and out - not so with the Wyn - it's down the street in a parking garage....not even counting the extra cost. ($12/day the website says. Note also: "Unloading areas around the resort are limited."  It was tricky unloading even with 2 adults.)

Eckhert has a nice pool on site, easy to get to, also full kitchen.

It is very much like a residential condo - of course, it is in a residential area. But it makes it like a home.

Only a very small kitchen at the Wyn Website quotes: .." mini kitchen including a microwave, refrigerator and dual stovetop burners; an oven is not available"

We loved the  Rverside Suites, since we like historic places and decore.  But it was small and might be more difficult with the children...and how often will you be going to the Riverwalk? -- there are many other things to do and see which the chidlren would enjoy also in the greater area.

I have photos of Eckhert - of course Wyn has photos on theifr website.


----------



## funtime (Apr 25, 2012)

I concur - as long as you have a car, stay at Eckert.  If it was just a single or a couple, the Riverwalk would take precedence but for your family not a small unit with no pool or no public outdoor space.  Funtime


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 25, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> EVERYTHING in San Antonio will be hot and muggy in June/July.
> 
> I got a confirmed exchange earlier this year for a week this summer in San Antonio, then I couldn't figure out why I would want to be there then so I cancelled the hold.



There were some late June weeks at Hyatt Wild Oak earlier this year(when DH was getting antsy about our ongoing search) after looking at the weather trends we decided to pass and wait on the ongoing(Colorado summer).


----------



## swsc16 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you all so much!  I don't get a chance to be active here in Tug, but grateful to Tuggers for always responding when I need something.   

Based on all your feedback (and all my other research), I'm convinced we'll just stay in Eckhert.  This is (hopefully) mostly a relaxing vacation (after my son's grueling Taekwondo training and competition).  So we maybe staying in our unit more than usual, and we need a very comfortable place to stay.

And I can just save my TPUs.  Next year, the Taekwondo Nationals looks like it will be in Orlando.... so hopefully, I can get DVC next year in July 4th weekend (ha!  good luck to me).

Joan, yes I appreciate if you can show me your pictures of Eckhert.  I've seen some in several websites, and also from http://eckhertplace.com/, but I'd love to see your pics as well, thank you!!

Watch out for my next email in the next few weeks, about my itinerary/activities/schedule in San Antonio....  I've been researching, and it looks like there's more than enough to do for a week!   It's exciting to be a first timer in Texas.

Thanks again


----------



## swsc16 (Apr 26, 2012)

By the way, my husband and I were born and raised in the Philippines, so we know for sure, what 'hot and muggy' is!  TX summer is probably mild compared to the Philippines 
My kids though are born here in CA, but they're not allowed to complain LOL   or they can complain, but it won't matter  :rofl:


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 26, 2012)

swsc16 said:


> And I can just save my TPUs. Next year, the Taekwondo Nationals looks like it will be in Orlando.... so hopefully, I can get DVC next year in July 4th weekend (ha! good luck to me).


Get your ongoing search in ASAP and be flexibile on the resort.  Holiday weeks don't always get deposited, so you'll want to be near the top of the ongoing search list if you want a chance.



swsc16 said:


> By the way, my husband and I were born and raised in the Philippines, so we know for sure, what 'hot and muggy' is! TX summer is probably mild compared to the Philippines
> My kids though are born here in CA, but they're not allowed to complain LOL  or they can complain, but it won't matter :rofl:


You might have been born and raised in the Philippines (and I'm sure it's worse there), but you get acclimated pretty quickly.  Still, you'll have an advantage over people who haven't lived in the heat and humidity.

Yes, tons of things to do in San Antonio.  I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## jancpa (Apr 26, 2012)

Don't forget to put Six Flags Fiesta Texas on your list of things to consider!


----------

